# Dayton Fancy Feather Club show, Greenville OH



## StageCoach_Poultry (Apr 10, 2016)

Excited to be at the Dayton Fancy Feather Club show this weekend at the Darke County Fairgrounds in Greenville OH.

We'll be hosting our own booth, StageCoach Poultry and the American Ayam Cemani Breeder's Club booth.

We'll have a wide variety of birds including a number of Ayam Cemani. We'll also have info on upcoming hatches and future StageCoach Poultry lines!

Stop by and say "Hi!"


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's a nice close-up . What kind of personalities do they have?


----------



## StageCoach_Poultry (Apr 10, 2016)

*Ayam Cemani disposition*



seminolewind said:


> That's a nice close-up . What kind of personalities do they have?


They can be flighty if left to their own devices but if socialized they are friendly and fairly docile.

And great to photograph! Assuming they'll sit still long enough. LOL


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

They're beautiful!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea that's a beautiful picture. How many butt pictures did that take to get that one, LOL?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

El pollo del diablo ....


----------

